# Itching in diaper area and we can't sleep!



## aprildawn (Apr 1, 2004)

It's after midnight. DD2 woke up about an hour after she fell asleep tonight and hasn't been back to sleep since. It's been three hours.

She's 28 mos. Complaining of itching. It's either her vaginal area or her anus. She's upset about it and isn't being clear.

DH just ran to the drug store for Vagisil. We've already tried every diaper ointment and Cortizone cream. She won't stop itching and she can't sleep. She's screaming about it intermittently. Right now she's watching DVDs. But she keeps itching, crying, rubbing herself, screaming.

Anything besides Vagisil?


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Could be yeast . . . don't know if I'd recommend Vagisil. I'd probably try to take her in to her regular ped, actually. In the meantime I would give some baby Tylenol or something like that to see if that relieves the pain/discomfort. You might try a bath too to see if that helps, with some ground oatmeal or baking soda or both. It probably wouldn't hurt to put a bit of plain unsweetened yogurt on if you have it . . . it could help if it's yeast and if not it'll probably still be soothing.


----------



## khrys (Aug 1, 2005)

I would suspect pinworms. They are pretty contagious, especially among young children. Here is some info:
http://parenting.ivillage.com/tp/tph...,,hf21,00.html


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *khrys* 
I would suspect pinworms. They are pretty contagious, especially among young children. Here is some info:
http://parenting.ivillage.com/tp/tph...,,hf21,00.html









:

Pinworms are more active at night, so this came to mind right away. I think they're pretty easily treated.

I hope you're able to get to the bottom of this and that your dd feels better soon!


----------



## aprildawn (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ledzepplon* 







:

I hope you're able to get to the *bottom* of this and that your dd feels better soon!









Is it my lack of sleep, or is this really funny considering the issue I'm asking about?









Anyway, I hadn't thought of pinworms. There aren't any sores around her bottom, though. According to my mom and my MIL the worms create little sores when they lay their eggs. But if it happens again tonight DH and I are prepared to investigate her bum with a flashlight.

We did the Vagisil as a last ditch effort. She was really so, so miserable. It was late, and we had run out of ideas.

Maybe a UTI. After reading of the possibilities I think it's more likely a run-of-the-mill vaginal infection from swimming followed by a bubble bath followed by a nasty poop the next day. I think between those things her skin got irritated. She has a tendency to eczema.

Thanks for your replies. Hopefully tonight will be better. She's not itching nearly as much today as she did yesterday.


----------



## alllyssa (Sep 1, 2004)

Mothering Magazine had an article many years ago called "Pinworm Primer for Parents". I know you USED to be able to access old articles online, I'm not sure how to do that anymore - maybe contact the offices directly?

Good luck,


----------



## kristinc (Jan 25, 2007)

my vote is on pinworms. you can take her to the pedi and they stick a piece of scotch tape (at least that is what it looks like) to her bumhole and can see them under a scope. But like the other mothers said is very contagious so be cautious with other children.


----------



## Vicitoria (Dec 17, 2004)

Benedryl. It will help the itch and help her to sleep. You can use Children's Benedryl - 1 tsp. I give it to ds with a syringe. We got through allergy season that way. He would itch and itch and finally I just gave in and gave it to him. It was either that or he would scratch himself open and bleed.


----------

